# Salutations



## funkymonk95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello all,

Been keeping Mantid's now since Novemeber 2016, I've kept Ghosts, Orchids, Budwings, Africans, and Violins and hope to breed and keep these going for many years. The forums have been valuable in gaining knowledge about the hobby and I thank you. Attached is a pic of my first orchid I got to adult, it's also in my avatar


----------



## Sarah K (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome! And Congrats on getting your girl to adulthood, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Zeppy44 (Jun 2, 2017)

Heyas and welcome. Congrats on your great collection. Seems a lot of us joined around that time.          By the way, well said about the information here.


----------



## Heidispice (Jun 3, 2017)

Really pretty!


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 10, 2017)

Welcome up!


----------

